# Interesting uses of croc skins



## RoryBreaker (Feb 5, 2015)

http://www.ntnews.com.au/business/d...m-crocodile-skin/story-fnk2tq5v-1227208720281

How good is the news feed from ntnews.com.au .........bahahahaha


----------



## Stuart (Feb 5, 2015)

Bring a whole new meaning to the term, "They got nabbed by a Croc"


----------



## Umbral (Feb 5, 2015)

New range of croc rings lol.


----------



## Beans (Feb 6, 2015)

I know another good use for it.
Leaving it on the animal instead of making hand cuffs


----------



## Umbral (Feb 6, 2015)

Beans said:


> I know another good use for it.
> Leaving it on the animal instead of making hand cuffs



I don't see the issue. They are bred for skin and meat, I don't have an issue with farming if it's done in a humane way.


----------



## Beans (Feb 15, 2015)

Umbral said:


> I don't see the issue. They are bred for skin and meat, I don't have an issue with farming if it's done in a humane way.



I suppose yeah. Better than taking them from the wild population.


----------

